# Help with TV antenna



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a cabin in Rural Lake County. I have been struggling with the tv reception ever since it switch over. We have a large antenna on the roof which worked great before the switch. Them we went to regular digital antennas. I only have 2 channels and they are not reliable. 

Anyone have any suggestions?

Would a aplified attenna be worth the money?

Thanks


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll be following this thread. I have a cabin in Northern Lake county and we get 2 channels max and those 2 only come in early morning/late evening.

I've been told that we need to get a tall (25+) tower and then we might get decent reception, but I hate to go through the time and expense and find out it didn't help.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Do you have a digital converter box? In lake county you should be rocking at least 12 quality channels. 

The antenna connects to the box and the box to the tv. This was required equipment for the switch.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Do you have a digital converter box? In lake county you should be rocking at least 12 quality channels.
> 
> The antenna connects to the box and the box to the tv. This was required equipment for the switch.


Do'nt need the box if you have a digital ready tv.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Google the coat hanger hd antenna. Takes about 20 min to make and cost about 5-10 dollars. I know a guy using one in onaway and with that and using the hd signal finder (website) he was able to pick up a few more hd channels up north.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Buy a decent HD VHF and UHF antennas an put them on a 15' mast pointed towards Caddilac and you should get way more channels that than. Do your research on the convertor box if your TV is not digital ready. Some do better than others at picking out the fringe signals. My personal experience in the Wellston area is that we actually get twice the channels now that we used to get. Considering the limited range of digital TV versus analogue, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Lumberman said:


> I have a cabin in Rural Lake County. I have been struggling with the tv reception ever since it switch over. We have a large antenna on the roof which worked great before the switch. Them we went to regular digital antennas. I only have 2 channels and they are not reliable.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Your old antenna should work fine. As long as you have a digital tuner I think the old antennas work. Try hooking it back up to that.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

RG6 should be used exclusively for satellite hookups and digital CATV. RG59 is fine for analog CATV signals but will not support the higher bandwidth used for satellite signals


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I have a cottage on Grand Lk Presque Isle. Everyone who lives up there said I wouldn't get channels with antenna. Did some research and bought HD Stacker from Dennys antenna here in MI. Money back guarantee. Hooked it up last week and got 11 digital channels. Its on a 10 ft pole on chimney. Might want to check him out. I'm picking up channels from TC and Soo.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

PiercedOne said:


> RG6 should be used exclusively for satellite hookups and digital CATV. RG59 is fine for analog CATV signals but will not support the higher bandwidth used for satellite signals


I have A digital tuner so that's not the problem. 

I can't get any channels from my big antenna. I get 2 channels from small bunny ear antenna but like like in the post above they go out. 

Could my old rg59 be the problem? Would it go from no channels to working?


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't get any channels from my big antenna. I get 2 channels from small bunny ear antenna but like like in the post above they go out. 

Could my old rg59 be the problem? Would it go from no channels to working?[/QUOTE]


Sorry it took a few days the guy at work I was helping was off... 
Yes your R59 is the problem. 
He was having the same problems as you and said even with a good antenna (he built an coat hanger one also) he was not getting a lot of channels and they were snowy and not very good. He switched to R6 cable to his big antenna outside and it make a night and day difference on his tv.


----------

